# Bethany Ella Louise -25.09.08



## Belle

:hi: every1 :happydance:

I'm FINALLY writing in here and i'm on :cloud9: and very excited!!

It all started yesterday (25th) Me, Lisa (Mervs mum) and Ema were texting about evicting our little ones :blush: Me and Lisa thought it would be a good idea to try out the Castor oil after doing some research on google! 
Anyway me being me, i downed 3oz of the stuff :sick: everything fine, went out shopping. Exchanging texts with Lisa throughout the day updating each other on our toilet motions :laugh2:

Anyway, i suddenly had a good motion, text Lise telling her i'd need some good pile cream :rofl:

20mins later (5.15pm) the braxton hicks were not letting up, not hurting, just so much pressure and my stomach was jst rock hard. I rang my mom telling her this and i was having a bath. I had Joshua home with me and James was due back from wrk at quarter to 6. I was lying in the bath, Joshua bless him making sure his mommy was ok, tipping water out of his mini watering can onto my tummy trying to make mommy's tummy ache go away. I was lying in the bath thinking this was jst another dam false alarm and how stupid i was taking this castor oil when 5.42pm POP, POP! my waters broke (I actually heard them do this!!) I shot up out the bath rang my mom and told her to get round quick my waters had gone! The intense contratction then came (OUCH!) James came through the door.......... i shout 'MY WATERS HAVE GONE, RING UR MOM TO GET JOSHUA!!'
Mom got round, by this time the contractions were coming every 1-2 mins, i knew this was it! I was bent over my bed trying to breathe through every contraction but they bloody hurt! Mom tried to get me in the car but by this point i knew it was too late...... she rang the ambulance!

Paramedic got here (such a lovely guy!) He knew i was nearing the end he was trying to get the ambulance here quick but they were busy:dohh:

He was ringing round the community MW's to try and get them to the hse, James running round frantically 4 him getting towels, they were getting me prepared to have her on the bed! But cuz of my DVT history and me being on Clexane (bllod thinning) he said he really didn't want to deliver my baby at home and he really needed the ambulance here. 
Thankgod, 6.30pm they turn up, faffed about a bit, got me on the stretcher and wheeled me outside, by this point crowds of kids and people were watching :blush:
I was blue lighted all the way to the hospital with the real desire to push! The ambulance man refused to take off my trousers as he said he wasn't gonna deliver her in there. I was on the gas and air thinking i can do it, i can make it panting through every urge. 

Finally made it into hospital, I got into the room, as i swapped onto the other bed they whipped off my trousers whilst i had a contraction....... out popped her head! The MW then said next push you'll have a baby......... she was right, i pushed and out she slid Bethany Ella Louise all 7lb 2oz of her.

She was covered in vernix, cried straight away, all lovely and pink and placed straight to my chest. she's so beautiful! Such small features and just the perfect princess!!

I'm still in complete shock how fast it happened! In total from start to finish 1hour 18mins!
Whats my secret, well it just seems to run in the family. Joshua's was also quick (not that quick) I must be lucky :shrug:
anyway thanks for reading this iknow it's long for such a quick delivery!!
Good luck to you all!
Especially my pals Lisa and Ema!! Your next :happydance:
Lotsa love Sam and Bethany. :kiss:
https://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk140/Miss_Hardwick/juststuff128.jpg
https://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk140/Miss_Hardwick/juststuff130.jpg
https://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk140/Miss_Hardwick/familyof4.jpg
https://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk140/Miss_Hardwick/BethanyEllaLouise.jpg


----------



## sparkswillfly

Congratulations! I can only hope for a birth that quick. Shes beautiful btw.


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! She is lovely! AND, you do as well with your beautiful family! :hugs:


----------



## lynz

congrats hun


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations sweetie!! Shes gorgeous and i cant believe you managed to stay looking so good lol!!


----------



## Teri

aww well done, love the family pic so cute, xx


----------



## Ann-Marie

OMG Sam, she is absolutley adorable !!! You look bloody amazing too !!
You must be so so proud :hug:


----------



## babezone

awee she proper has tiny lil cute features awwe bless congrats hun xx


----------



## Alexas Mommy

congrats!


----------



## emma_27

Congratulations shes lovely. Heres to fast labours lol. Well done chick :) xx


----------



## Laura1984

you're amazing and she's beautiful!
well done :) xxx


----------



## miel

congratulations :)


----------



## Mervs Mum

Congrats honey!! I am still in total shock!!!!

Big :hug: to you and yours....

(*shouts* Keeeeeeeef....pass me the castor oil.......)

x


----------



## Lucy&Pard

Wow well done! Congratulations!


----------



## ~KACI~

Congratulations hun!! x x


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations


----------



## Mummy2Many

Congratulations honey! She's beautiful.. i LOVE the family picture.. your lil boy looks like such a proud big brother :) xx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! She's beautiful!


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! She is absolutely beautiful!!!!!!!!!! :hug:


----------



## ryder

aww she is beautiful!!!!


----------



## leedsforever

congrats hun!!


----------



## ajarvis

Congratulations! What a sweetie!


----------



## Nickswife4life

CONGRATS!!!! Your family is beautiful


----------



## Becki77

Congrats! Still in shock, cant believe it happened so quickly!!! I can only wish mine is like your birth! 
Pics are gorgeous xx


----------



## nikky0907

Awww,she is so gorgeous! :cloud9:
Brought tears to my eyes!

She's such a little girl,making a proper entrance!

She looks like Joshua!:)


----------



## danni2609

Congrats shes lovely!!


----------



## oOKayOo

Congrats she is just gorgeous!! :cloud9:


----------



## alphatee

congrats & wow i hope i look that good after, u look fantistic xxx


----------



## nessajane

Congrats belle, she's lovely :) xx


----------



## Laura--x

ahh hun she is beautiful congrats x


----------



## x-amy-x

congratulations! She is gorgeous, you look pretty amazing too, i looked terrible after id had caitlyn!


----------



## cheryl

Aww She is gorgeous hun. you all look lovely. Congratulations hun.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## clairebear

wow what a birth congrats hunni she is beautiful x x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats she's beautiful


----------



## Jemima

Congratulations, Sam. I hope our due dates aren't the only thing we have in common and mine comes out as quickly as Bethany did! She is lovely. x


----------



## SuzyQ

Wow! so quick! Congrats, she's gorgeous! x


----------



## Ema

CONGRATS HUNNI!!! She is so beautiful!! still cant believe it....3 down 2 to go....:) XxxX


----------



## Sparky0207

Congrats hun! She is gorgeous! Great pics, love that one of all the family! xx


----------



## Jem

Wow that is a fab birth story!!!! Big congrats to you all, Bethany is gorgeous!!!! x


----------



## bluebell

Aww - Bethany is gorgeous!! :cloud9: That made me all emotional reading your birth story, I can't believe how quick it all happened!! Congrats!! :hug:

xx


----------



## ellasmummy

Congratulations! The pics are lovely! xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congrats,shes beautiful! 

What a quick delivery too! :o

xx


----------



## Sarah1987

Congratulations


----------



## bambikate

yay congrats hun, such a beautiful family piccy!!!! awww x x


----------



## ladymilly

:hug::hug: aw well done hun congratulations she is gorgeous :happydance::happydance:


----------



## missjacey44

I cant believe how quick your labour was!! Congratulations and she is beautiful! x


----------



## maddiwatts19

congratulations hunni!! she is absolutely beatuiful! xx


----------



## poppy

Congratulations! What a fantastic birth story. So quick! Your little princess is gorgeous and Josh looks so proud as the big brother.

xxx


----------



## Lauz_1601

she is gorgeous hun, congratulations, sounds very much like my birth, it such a shock when it happens so fast isnt it, I was 'holding her in' on the car journey to hospital. well done bet your glad its over with now though xxx


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

What an amazing birth story! So quick, plus you got the blue lights! Wow.

Bethany is gorgeous, congratulations. You look fab for having just given birth!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Blimey what a quick one! Huge congratulations!


----------



## Blob

Awww she's gorgeous :) Congratulations!!!!


----------



## bex

Congratulations sam, i only hope my 2nd labour is that quick!!

Your little boy looks like a very proud big brother.


----------



## fifi83

Congratulations to you all she is beautiful x


----------



## Trish

Congrats!! She's gorgeous!! Love the family pic too, you look great!


----------



## jms895

Well done for such a quick labour and delivery and what a beautiful little princess you have there! xx


----------



## kookie

shes beautiful congrats


----------



## Heather.78

congrats hun gosh well done only gas and air your so much braver than I was shes sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congratulations xx


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations hon nd well done x


----------



## JJF

Wow what a great story, congrats!


----------



## SJK

congrats, shes gorgeous xxx


----------



## Mira

What a great story. She's so beautiful..and fast too :)


----------



## charliebear

Congratuations. What a birth! x


----------



## gde78

She's gorgeous honey! Congratulations!


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done shes gorgeous pics are fab you look great!!!x


----------



## cosmotbear

wow!! What an amazing birth story! Amazingly fast - thank goodness you made it to the hospital!! She is a gorgeous baby and you all look so proud!!


----------



## carries

Cant remember if I have said congrats already but if I havent...congrats!


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations Sam, she's gorgeous hun! 
And wow, what a quick birth! Lucky you! 
xx


----------

